# Trivia 5/8



## luckytrim (May 8, 2019)

trivia 5/8
DID YOU KNOW...
"Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer", "White Christmas", "Let It  Snow, Let It
Snow, Let It Snow" "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas",  "Santa Clause
is Coming to Town", "It's the Most Wonderful Time of the  Year"and "Silver
Bells" were all written by people of the Jewish  faith.

1. What kind of car did Thelma and Louise travel in  ?
2. It's New Year's Eve. You're standing in "Underground"  waiting for the
"Peach Drop". In what city are you?
  a. - New Haven
  b. - San Francisco
  c. - Atlanta
  d. - Savannah
3. English Leather, a cologne company, has a logo in the form  of what?
4. What kind of cat was Tao from the story "Incredible  Journey"?
5. What is the name of a portable cradle for a baby, often  made of straw or 
wicker?
6. When making a Tarte Tatin, what is the traditional fruit  used ?
  a. - Apples
  b. - Peaches
  c. - Cherries
  d. - Strawberries
7. Who is the head of the Church of England ?
8. In which song did Peter Gabriel sing, "You could have a  steam train, if 
you'd just lay down your tracks. You could have an aero plane  flying, if you 
bring your blue sky back. All you do is call me. I'll be  anything you 
need."?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
At the dedication of the Hoover Dam on September 10, 1935,  President
Hoover's speech was over two hours long.  Most of the crowd of  dignitaries
had drifted away before it ended.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Thunderbird convertible
2. - c
3. A Saddle
4. Siamese
5. Moses Basket
6. - a
7. The Monarch
8. 'Sledgehammer'

CRAP !!
Hoover wasn't even invited to the ceremony !
President Roosevelt gave a speech during the ceremony and not  once mentioned
Hoover's name. He, and most others as well, called it Boulder  Dam, even
though it wasn't built in Boulder Canyon and was officially  Hoover Dam, as
named by the Department of the Interior in 1930. Because of  Hoover's
unpopularity at the time, President Roosevelt and many other  government
officials intentionally referred to the dam as Boulder Dam  until 1947, when
Congress affirmed that it is to be called Hoover  Dam.


----------

